# what did you guys buy or done to your tank today



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

I had rearranged my daughter african cichlid mbuna tank, did a 50%water change, scrape the algae off the glass, clean the filter and the media..top off my 150gl hap/peacock tank, purchase a stripped blenny for my 55gl saltwater tank...busy day but had fun


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

50% w/c to my 180 CA tank and 55 native tank.....nothing else in terms of maintenance.....kiddies had all sorts of sports stuff going on today.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Top off my water clean my filter and media.


----------



## buckeye1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Let' see since yesterday:

1) Received 6 baby Keyhole Cichlids
2) Received 6 Mesonauta insignis
3) Did my weekly water change
4) Dosed Flourish Excel, Potassium & Iron for my plants
5) Installed 2 Aquaclear 110's to work along my 30 gallon miracle mud sump
5) Enjoyed watching my fish!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Revamped 5 tanks to mixed gender haps and peacocks. Changed stock on 2 mbuna tanks. I've been working on it every night for a week...still have aquascaping to do.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I looked at mine, a tossed a bit of food in and watched them chow down. Also saw some new fry dashing out from cover to grab a bit of breakfast 

Water change tonight or maybe in the AM had to work today.


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

Just finished wc on the 29gal in the bedroom. Spotted another batch of eggs in the 180gal CA tank


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Top off my water clean my filter, add some sea hem clairfier in it...


----------



## klimarov (May 12, 2015)

clearing filter today, regular water replacement, stacking on blood worms. Basically getting ready for my Dragon goby arrival tomorrow.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Nothing..

And i shall do nothing till friday or saturday!


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Add water, top it off thats about it, and clean off the front glass....


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Moved 54 hybird Venustus /Dragon Blood Peacock fry to a 55 gallon tank with some older Yellow Lab fry to grow out and see what they look like

40 % water change in my Malawi 125 tank


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Well let me seeeee..tore the tank down sold all my fish to a good friend, empty the tank out , clean it , rearranged the lace rocks, set it back in the tank, k..150gl by the way...the plan was to make it a 150gl fish only saltwater tank :lol: :fish: man once I saw a african cichlid show tank on YouTube, and the price on the fish for the saltwater and o by the way I have a 55gl saltwater tank, I changed my mind, I just set it back up Thursday night,, and today I just purchase 2 yellow labs, and algae eaters to start the cycle...lol well guys Im back..this time Im going to try to go with some species I never had and some of my favorite. Haps and Peacocks, catfish etc.etc. :thumb:


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

plug said:


> Moved 54 hybird Venustus /Dragon Blood Peacock fry to a 55 gallon tank with some older Yellow Lab fry to grow out and see what they look like
> 
> 40 % water change in my Malawi 125 tank


Man I bet them fish would look colorful crazy dude,,,and yeah nice tanks list you have :fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Better to cycle with ammonia instead of fish.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Water changes on a couple 40s. HOB cleanout.
Big water change on the CA tank. Cleaned out one of the canisters. No fry or baby BN plecos this time....


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Purchase 2 yellow labs, then the other day a hap 44 and another hap cichlid, algae eater, total of 5 fish......goal 50 fish...45 to go  :fish:


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Purchase another fish..red empress, shipment came in today, diamond carbon blend, chemi pure, fish food, poly filter pad and the chemi pure for the saltwater tank..


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Got some more fish today, blue dolphin, frontosa, also brought another motor for my A.C.110..


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Got my eggcrate and pool filter sand for my 75g setup I'm working on. Resealing the tank tomorrow because it was second hand and don't want the risk of a leak. Also got my parts for my DIY lights that I'm building. Should be cycling by next Friday.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

207cichlids said:


> Got my eggcrate and pool filter sand for my 75g setup I'm working on. Resealing the tank tomorrow because it was second hand and don't want the risk of a leak. Also got my parts for my DIY lights that I'm building. Should be cycling by next Friday.


That's great man,  cool cool,, what type of cichlids you putting in there ?


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

purchased 3 fish, steveni tawian reef, phenochillas, bleekeri, :fish: :dancing:


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Since my last post, I got more fish for the 150gl.....now I convert my 55G SW back into FW..work in progress..future Lake Tang tank...


----------

